
Should an Amazon Echo Help Solve a Murder? - ergot
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603278/should-an-amazon-echo-help-solve-a-murder/
======
dbg31415
This is a dupe. This story was posted like 20 times in the last few days. Here
are the most popular discussions...

* Police seek Amazon Echo data in murder case | Hacker News || [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13263894](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13263894)

* Amazon refuses to let police access US murder suspect’s Echo recordings | Hacker News || [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13269930](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13269930)

